# Where to buy cover edge net?



## gfyoung3 (May 17, 2009)

Just found this forum. Looks like a lot of knowledge here. I just bought a new JD458 silage special. The local JD dealer is getting $309 for a roll of cover edge net wrap. This is my first net wrap baler. Are there better (cheaper) places to buy this? Any place on-line? I live in SE Indiana. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I use the same net wrap in my JD 567 and it makes bales that look great. It is expensive, but if you you're selling your bales they make a very attractive bale. I haven't seen it any cheaper than the dealer sells it for.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

John Deere net is made by Tama Net.They also make it for other companies just a different color.Mullberry check out Runnings in Worthington.They run a winter special thats about 20 a roll off also.I bought 64 x 7000 for 199.I think the 67 x 7000 was $209.Oh it is blue instead of green.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Not too far up the road. I'll definitely check it out.


----------



## hillary fu (Jun 9, 2009)

hi, everybody, how r u?
my company just exports baler netwrap from China. many different sizes, e.g. 64'' x 7000', 67'' x 7000'...much much cheaper than JD and Runnings, etc, also with high qualities. hope u guys are interested. 
website: www. rich-source. com.cn
email: [email protected]
contact person: hillary


----------

